#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Αναζήτηση Βιβλιογραφίας - Διπλωματικών

## SMBD

---

----------


## sundance

*Μηχανή αναζήτησης ελληνικών ψηφιακών βιβλιοθηκών*

----------


## Xάρης

*Συλλογικός Κατάλογος Ιδρυμάτων Τριτοβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης*
_Η Κύρια Βάση περιέχει πάνω από 2.575.541 εγγραφές (>1.969.631 μοναδικές) από τα παρακάτω 47 ιδρύματα και φορείς.: 
    	- Ακαδημία Αθηνών, Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου, Ανωτάτη Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης, 
		- Γεωπονικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, Δημοκρίτειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θράκης, Εθνικό Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, 
  		- Εθνικό Μετσόβειο Πολυτεχνείο, Ελληνικό Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο, Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο, Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο, 
  		- Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου, Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλίας, Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων, Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης, 
  		- Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου, Πανεπιστήμιο Μακεδονίας, Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών, Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς, 
		- Πάντειο Πανεπιστήμιο, Πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης, ΤΕΙ Αθήνας, 
  		- ΤΕΙ Δυτικής Μακεδονίας (Καστοριά, Κοζάνη, Φλώρινα και Γρεβενά), ΤΕΙ Ηπείρου, 
  		- ΤΕΙ Θεσσαλονίκης, ΤΕΙ Ιόνιων Νήσων (Αργοστόλι, Λευκάδα, Ζάκυνθος), ΤΕΙ Καλαμάτας, ΤΕΙ Κρήτης, 
  		- ΤΕΙ Λαμίας, ΤΕΙ Μεσολογγίου,  ΤΕΙ Πάτρας, ΤΕΙ Πειραιά, 
  		- ΤΕΙ Σερρών,  ΤΕΙ Χαλκίδας, Τεχνολογικό Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου (ΚΒ και ΒΕΥ), Χαροκόπειο Πανεπιστήμιο,
		- Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος, Ευρωπαϊκό Ινστιτούτου Κύπρου, Ελληνοαμερικανικό Κολλέγιο Αθηνών-Ψυχικού, 
		- ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ (πρών ΣΕΛΕΤΕ) και η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος	_

----------


## Xάρης

*Σύστημα Βιβλιοθηκών ΑΠΘ*
Για να αναζητήσουμε πχ μια διδακτορική διατριβή του ΑΠΘ επιλέγουμε:
"Ηλεκτρονικές πηγές" -> "Διδακτορικές  διατριβές" -> "Διδακτορικές διατριβές Α.Π.Θ."

* Ζέφυρος*- Πύλη πρόσβασης για τον εντοπισμό των διαθέσιμων  βιβλίων, περιοδικών και άλλου υλικού στους καταλόγους των Ελληνικών  Ακαδημαϊκών Βιβλιοθηκών (δημιουργήθηκε στο Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης)

*Άρτεμις* - Διαπανεπιστημιακό σύστημα ψηφιακής βιβλιοθήκης για την ηλεκτρονική τεκμηρίωση της σύγχρονης ελληνικής γκρίζας βιβλιογραφίας.

* Ψηφιακή Βιβλιοθήκη του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου* *Ψηφιακή Βιβλιοθήκη Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς*  - Διδακτορικές διατριβές, μεταπτυχιακές και διπλωματικές εργασίες που έχουν εκπονηθεί στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς.

* Νημερτής - Ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών*  - Διδακτορικές διατριβές, μεταπτυχιακές και διπλωματικές εργασίες που έχουν εκπονηθεί στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών.

*Βιβλιοθήκη Πανεπιστημίου Κύπρου*

----------


## d2m

*Εθνικό                     Αρχείο Διδακτορικών Διατριβών*
αντιγράφω από τον ιστότοπο:
Η βάση δεδομένων του ΕΑΔΔ περιλαμβάνει σήμερα περισσότερες από 15.500 βιβλιογραφικές εγγραφές και δυνατότητα αναζήτησης σε ελεύθερο κείμενο ή στις λέξεις κλειδιά, στο το όνομα του συγγραφέα, τον τίτλο ή την περίληψη της διατριβής. Παράλληλα παρέχει τη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στο πλήρες κείμενο της διατριβής σε ψηφιακή μορφή, μέσω κατάλληλου συνδέσμου (link) που συναντάται σε κάθε εγγραφή.

----------

